# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Island Strains

## rtitle

Best legal cannabis shop in the world is in MoBay. Island Strains (next to Margaritaville). 1000mg of THC for $50 US; no purchase limit. Wow, nothing like that in Colorado or California.

----------


## Odinson

Do they have balms or creams? 50% THC 50% CBD or all THC? I didn't see these or edibles on their webpage. http://www.islandstrains.com/

----------


## rtitle

Not sure. The selection is more limited than shops I've been to in the U.S. But for the things they have, the quality and prices are excellent.

----------

